# need plans for a 6 color 6 station press



## datboy2tone (Mar 1, 2012)

im about to build my own press to save money and i have not yet seen a diy video for a 6 color 6 station screen printing press. so does anyone know where i can get the plans for a 6 color 6 station please reply or email me @ [email protected] thanks


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's a video of a 5/4 with downloadable plans.

And if you're really intent on building one, go for it.

And ignore the forthcoming posts advising you otherwise and all the reasons not to .


----------



## datboy2tone (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks but where is the video and plans at


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

datboy2tone said:


> thanks but where is the video and plans at


Haa-haaa! Copied to my clipboard and not pasted.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNuIAixj8B4&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL55013B6364F9C3AC[/media]

You'll see some other ones as well as DIY stretching, microregistration and exposure units.

There's also a DIY section here on this forum and a search feature.


----------



## hlavinka (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the video


----------



## sonamyonjen (Jul 28, 2017)

Dear sir, i have work in steel and wood company for long period, I have small family . I have a idea how to make a screen printing machine. i have research in YouTube for long period. i have made simple one too. i dont have money to buy screen printing machine. if you don't mind will you please can send me 6 color 6 station screen printing machine plan. I am very interested in this machine. if you send me than i can help & solve my family financial problem. please, please i need it will be very important to my life, which can change my future. i am waiting for your response. thank you


----------

